# New "Hunters Holder"



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

While at the Deer & Turkey show in Lansing, Michigan this year I came upon a great new concept by a company out of Sheboygan Falls, Wisconsin. It is called the “Hunter’s Holder”. Made of waterproof PVC, the mesh bag securely snaps around a ¼” heavy duty metal ring and screws into a tree. It has 3 heavy duty metal hooks to hang your hunting gear on when in your stand. The mesh bag will not rot and the metal will not rust due to wet weather. You can use the mesh bag to hold your favorite beverage or put your calls or other items in it, making it convenient to reach for when your game is in sight.
So, if this season you’re tired of trying to figure out where to store or hang your gear look no further than www.HuntersHolder.com and for $14.99 + $2.95 shipping & handling you will have the only holder you will need for your gear for years to come and remember to tell Wallace GarysBowhunting sent you!

Review written by: Gary Elliott
garysbowhunting.com​


----------

